# Closing Irish bank account from abroad



## Knorp (28 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I am going to leave the country pretty soon but I will have to leave my Irish bank account open as there will be a number of charges and payments that will take place after I leave. However, there will be a point in time in the next few months after which I will not need that account anymore. 

Is it possible to request the closing of an Irish bank account from abroad?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tenchi-fan (28 Mar 2010)

You usually just have to put the request in writing, sign it and send it to your branch. 

Let them know where you want the balance to be transferred if there is a balance.

I closed an AIB account recently. They told me to lodge some money because fees would apply, but when I sent them the letter to close the account they phoned me asking me where the balance should be transferred to and they didn't charge fees!

If you have free banking the only fee I can envisage is the government levy on bank cards and laser cards.


----------



## Knorp (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that. It's good to know it's that easy.


----------

